# Crouching's collection



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 30, 2006)

I am making up for lost time!  I started wearing make up in late 2004 at the ripe old age of 27 and this is my collection of MAC so far!


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 30, 2006)

nice nice nice i looove your blue quad!!!!!!!


----------



## toxik (Jan 30, 2006)

your lipglasses are so cute! they're in bright and funky colours!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

What A Gorgeous Collection You Have!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 8, 2006)

I love your name! Its so funny LOL! Beautiful eyeshadows i'm so jealous!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, lots of eyeshadows there! I thought I had lots but you beat me by miles!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Feb 11, 2006)

omg I would love to depot all those e/s! LOL I love to depot!


----------



## User34 (Feb 11, 2006)

Love the collection!!  What's in the blue quad?? And it's never to late to start with MAC!
I'm 25 just got into it around october and I got my sister in law into it and she's 30. =)


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## anuy (Feb 26, 2006)

!!!! <33333333


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_Love the collection!!  What's in the blue quad?? And it's never to late to start with MAC!
I'm 25 just got into it around october and I got my sister in law into it and she's 30. =)_

 
 The blue quad is Denim Dish 2! I got it off of Ebay!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks everyone!


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

wow nice collection of eyeshadows!


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

I would like to know the lipstick colours you have please?


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simar* 
_I would like to know the lipstick colours you have please?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure, in order, it's Strawberry Blonde, Naturally Eccentric and Flutterby.


----------



## charismaticlime (Sep 27, 2006)

Ooh what's that banana-coloured lipglass you have there?


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice collection!

I love your user name; so creative & unique.


----------



## Smiley Face (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow! You have a gorgeous collection. I love the nice bright colours.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 28, 2006)

awesome collection! youve got enough e/s pots for 5 free lippies!


----------



## Kim. (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice collection! What's that bronzy pigment on the right close to the mirror?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice!  Great collection.  Is that the crazy-funky-cool Greenhouse lipglass I spy?


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 1, 2006)

Cute collection!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 1, 2006)

Holly Molly = ) mucho mucho eyeshadows ohooo muchooooooooooo


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2006)

great collection


----------



## Suzy_H (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow think of all the stuff you could get with the empties


----------



## SHARKIA (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW NICE


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

hi!
thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is that violet pigment?
And what's the name of your blue glitter liner please? It's great! I really love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I really want it, I'm sure it is not sold anymore


----------



## juli (Dec 24, 2006)

Love love Love the e/s!!! wow.


----------

